# Keskin KT5 Issue... Need some advise...



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

So the last place i took my car for Tires despite warnings over-tightened the set screws on my Blocklite center cap and stripped the soft metal of the rim.
Now it won't stay on - some ideas so far - Blue Locktight on the threads or Urethane the cap on.
Any other suggestions for me ?
Cheers !


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Keskin KT5 Issue... Need some advise... (Driverwanted)*

Bump ?








pic for hits ?










_Modified by Driverwanted at 1:36 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Keskin KT5 Issue... Need some advise... (Driverwanted)*

Bump ?


----------



## Daviticus (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd be calling up some folks over there and get them to pay for the damage, I wouldn't even let my own sister get away with that.
But in response to your question, about the only way you're going to get them to stay is to stick them on with something [you mentioned urethane], or find a larger screw and re-thread the holes.
Sorry to hear about that, I've had some tire shops do that with my wheels in the past - many MANY shops don't like me after that. But I'm an ******* who freaks out when people damage something I pay a lot for, I must be the only one in the world who does that, it's a condition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

